# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  Self-solving Rubik's Cube robot, Takashi Kaburagi, Japan

## Airicist

Creator - Takashi Kaburagi

youtube.com/meiji0vs0lotte

makerfaire.com/maker/entry/69659

----------


## Airicist

Self-solving Rubik's Cube

Published on Sep 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Self-solving Rubik's Cube (making process)

Published on Oct 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Someone spent two years building a self solving Rubik’s cube"

by Cj Wang
October 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Self-solving Rubik's Cube will go to Maker Faire Bay Area 2019 this weekend

Published on May 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Self-solving Rubik's Cube robot!

Published on May 22, 2019




> This self-solving Rubik's Cube robot was one of the coolest things we saw at Maker Faire 2019. Its creator Takashi Kaburagi shows us how it works and we take a peek beneath the tiles to see its robotic core. Watch it come alive and perform a solve!

----------

